
The Banned Hashtags of Instagram - nickdrewe
http://thedatapack.com/banned-hashtags-instagram/
======
DjangoReinhardt
You can always use it for good, you know. ;)

The Instagram API returns an APINotAllowedError (response code 400) when you
search for one of these hashtags. I'm using it to automatically identify and
categorize NSFW hashtags for one of my projects, HashPix. You can see it in
action at [http://hashpix.herokuapp.com/](http://hashpix.herokuapp.com/)

------
jpttsn
This list contains eg. both #sex and #thesexpistols. It seems more likely that
anything containing the substring "sex" is banned. The list, then, is just
examples, rather than some exhaustive, official blacklist.

~~~
statusgraph
Exactly; same same with "fuck"

~~~
CountHackulus
It's the only way I could explain #fuckthelaw being banned but #fuckthepolice
not being on that list.

------
parennoob
Why is #thinsipration banned again?

In a country with 35.7% obesity (e.g. 203 pounds at 5'9" = obese), you'd think
it would be a good thing to let people inspire others to get back to normal
weight.

~~~
alxhill
Because 'thinspiration' is not about encouraging people to lose weight, it's
encouraging anorexia/

------
cdonnellytx
Looks like a clear case of the Scunthorpe problem:

[http://hashpix.herokuapp.com/s/scunthorpe](http://hashpix.herokuapp.com/s/scunthorpe)
(thanks @DjangoReinhardt!)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

 _(EDIT: still can 't format comments correctly)_

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Heh, good catch! :P

I've been lazy about writing a good filter to weed out the nasty ones. I
considered quite a few approaches - ranging from an NLTK-based algo to basic
brute-force list-search with word-stemming. Then I realized, it would take me
a lot more time to develop that, than the rest of the project.

So, I chose the easy way out. Turn out it saved me quite a bit of effort, too.
:)

------
dccoolgai
Interesting...George Carlin would be proud.

------
pcunite
Is #iDoNotCare also banned?

------
dan1234
I wonder how many lists the person who searched for that lot is now on?

------
epynonymous
not sure about everyone else, but the first one i looked for starts with an
"n", but it didn't make the list, how come?

~~~
ZoF
People used to call me a ninny all the time, I don't think it should be banned
though.

I agree though, imo the word you're thinking of is probably banned and the
linked list is not a complete/exhaustive one.

~~~
prawojaz
The n-word is banned. Apparently one can test for this one self by searching
her: [https://hashpix.herokuapp.com/](https://hashpix.herokuapp.com/)

If the word is banned you will get an error message saying "Instagram: (400)
APINotAllowedError-This tag cannot be viewed" at the top.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
I can confirm this. The search term alluded to, as well as all hashtags
stemming from it, have been auto-tagged as nsfw in HashPix as well.

OT: We have just managed to carry out a conversation about a word that was not
even mentioned once within the conversation itself. And yet, each one of us
knows exactly which word we are alluding to. Voldemort, anyone? :)

------
mrcactu5
i didn't know you could put that on instagram...

------
cfesta9
#knockers

